
Freedom 45: How I plan to retire in 13 years - georgecmu
http://www.moneyville.ca/article/874590--freedom-45-how-i-plan-to-retire-in-13-years
======
byoung2
_In the end I know I might not make Freedom 45. There are a lot of things that
could go wrong between now and the next decade when I get there. The market
may crash_

Have some optimism! Given the current state of the economy, it's entirely
likely (even probable) that we'll see an economic boom during the next 13
years that could accelerate his plan. These seem to come in 10 year cycles: a
boom in the 80's then the crash of '87 and recession until '92; the internet
boom of the late 90's and bust in 2001; the real estate bubble of 2002-2006
and the financial crisis of 2008.

